# Slug barrels



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Why are almost all rifled slug barrels so short,is it to aid their use in tree stands??Too loud and breath fire, buck like a mule.Frank C.


----------



## New York Hunter (Aug 22, 2006)

I've read that slugs usually burn all their powder in the first 18 to 22 inches of the barrel. And that once all the powder is all burned up, the slug can starts to slow down from the friction of a longer barrel and no burning powder pushing it. That can effect both velocity and accuracy. I don't know if there is any truth to that or not. That's what I've read.

Personally, I like 20-21 inch slug barrels. They're definitely louder but they're also handier to carry in thicker woods and brush. Just my $0.02, YMMV!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

that is a big part hunting deer in the woods would be tuff with a 30 inch barrel.

 Al


----------

